# I just trashed my car... I'm done



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

I just notice a 8" scratch on my rear passenger door. I think I did it removing a heavy and HUGE piece of luggage from my front seat with limited room. This couple had a ton of luggage. I'm so anal about door dings, there were none in three years of ownership, still was a almost perfect and beautiful car until I started Uber 3 weeks ago. Now I see dings in the plastic door and seat molding in back and in front under the dash. Probably devalued my car over $1000 while making about $10/hr.

Low money, trashing my car along with HUGE liability equals end of game.

I might consider it again if they get some sort of liability insurance worked out, and having the right car for the job. 

Interesting and enjoyable adventure, but not worth it.

Good Luck and Cheers Ubers!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You should really get an economical car to Uber instead of using the Veyron...sorry about your trouble my friend.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Hoho.. No.. My Uber is a Lexus. I just sent a note asking where to send the phone. Agree one needs the right car for this job. I don't know what I was thinking. The other huge issue for me is operating a business with out commercial insurance. It's really foolish. I'm relieved to be done. Going on a three month holiday in Sept anyway.  Beer-o-clock. Ciao.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

kalo said:


> Hoho.. No.. My Uber is a Lexus. I just sent a note asking where to send the phone. Agree one need the right car for this job. I don't know what I was thinking. The other huge issue for me is operating a business with out commercial insurance. It's really foolish. I'm relieved to be done. Going on a three month holiday in Sept anyway.  Beer-o-clock. Ciao.


Ciao Bro!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I Uber in a Lexus iS350. I got it with really really low mileage from this old guy a year ago so i'm still way under the annual year/mileage thingie...and i do my own maintenance like brakes, oil change, tune ups..things like that. I actually made decent money working the right areas at the right times.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Raider said:


> I Uber in a Lexus iS350. I got it with really really low mileage from this old guy a year ago so i'm still way under the annual year/mileage thingie...and i do my own maintenance like brakes, oil change, tune ups..things like that. I actually made decent money working the right areas at the right times.


What are the right areas? do you have any tips/hacks you could share?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Raider said:


> I Uber in a Lexus iS350. I got it with really really low mileage from this old guy a year ago so i'm still way under the annual year/mileage thingie...and i do my own maintenance like brakes, oil change, tune ups..things like that. I actually made decent money working the right areas at the right times.


Yeah I think one could make ok money if working hard. I'm sure you do. But if you badly hurt someone without commercial insurance of your own. Your life will be changed. I'm not going to take that risk any more. I understood it and was being super careful, but it was a huge risk.



Uberpimp said:


> What are the right areas? do you have any tips/hacks you could share?


Best to look through the other threads MrPimp. Or at least start a new topic in the Tips section. Your question has been answered many places here and on the Net.


----------



## UberOC (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm still new to uber and I'm in a Lexus IS250. It's a lease and I'm way under miles so I thought I would try uber and try to make some extra cash maybe get a GS when I turn this one in if I make enough. But from lot of what I read people are saying that the wear and tear you put on your vehicle is not worth the reward. I figure I'll give it a couple weeks and see how I feel hopefully nobody dings are scratches my ride.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

kalo said:


> Yeah I think one could make ok money if working hard. I'm sure you do. But if you badly hurt someone without commercial insurance of your own. Your life will be changed. I'm not going to take that risk any more. I understood it and was being super careful, but it was a huge risk.
> 
> Best to look through the other threads MrPimp. Or at least start a new topic in the Tips section. Your question has been answered many places here and on the Net.


thanks for nothing #lame


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Bye Kalo sorry about your car :-(


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Uberpimp said:


> thanks for nothing #lame


First tip.. Don't be an idiot..


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Right areas would be where people go out the most. I guess it varies but I live next to a suburb next to a small city next to a big ass city so hovering around there I constantly have riders. It's so frequent that I have to turn my app off to fart in the car because I fear I will get a rider around the corner and my car smell like rotten eggs


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It took me a while but here's a few things I've learnt in operating public vehicles for close to 25yrs (6yrs Taxis).

Aim to spend 50% or less on the purchase price of a 2nd hand car to run as a public vehicle on its new car value. Even if its 3yrs old and has a heap of miles take your time to find one in Great interior condition. One bashed in panel is OK to get fixed (it lowers price more than repair) if none of the rims are bashed, and no other signs of neglect are evident. 

Dont get emotionally attached to the car, its a tool. Only fix things that need to be fixed. Don't repair every little ding or scratch that comes along. 

A Black car in Sydney should gross 120k p/a. My estimate is that it shouldn't be more than 25-35% of the potential gross in capital cost and able to run 3-4 yrs whilst under finance. If it survives the Public its forced to carry well, then running it for a year once paid out is a huge advantage. Dont update just for the sake of it.

These are a few tips that will allow you to keep from losing money in cars and redirecting the profit you generate into things that appreciate such as homes, equities, and Kids (sometimes! )


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Raider said:


> Right areas would be where people go out the most. I guess it varies but I live next to a suburb next to a small city next to a big ass city so hovering around there I constantly have riders. It's so frequent that I have to turn my app off to fart in the car because I fear I will get a rider around the corner and my car smell like rotten eggs


I save my farts for the jerks that keep me waiting 10 minutes.

#FartsAreUsefull


----------

